# Phone For Business/email?



## MarkF (Jul 5, 2003)

Recommendation from RLT's plethora of IT/Tech guys please. 

Here's what is important to me:-

1. Making and receiving phone calls.

2. Making and receiving emails.

3. Wi-fi

1 & 2 is all I want it to be able to do well. Nothing else is important (or of any interest) to me, so I don't want to know about poor camera quality, low mp3 storage, or aesthetics, I couldn't give a monkey's fart.


----------



## BondandBigM (Apr 4, 2007)

If thats all you need pick up a second hand Nokia E61, you get an unlocked one for next to nothing now, does all three things on you list. I've had mine for well over a year and had no problems with it.

B.


----------



## MarkF (Jul 5, 2003)

Cheers B, I will have look at the Nokia.


----------



## mattbeef (Jul 17, 2008)

If you want new then either the iPhone or a Blackberry IMO


----------



## Mantisgb (Oct 28, 2007)

I used to buy / sell and repair mobiles mate at the minute using Blackberry simply due to reliability of getting emails etc

If you need any help or further advice let me know mate


----------



## Andy Tims (Apr 13, 2008)

Blackberry are very good for email, but far from the best phone available.

Can't comment on the alternatives.


----------



## BondandBigM (Apr 4, 2007)

mattbeef said:


> If you want new then either the iPhone or a Blackberry IMO


The minor problem with the iPhone is entering text, your all over the place to get all the letters, numbers and symbols, my sister has one , fine for surfing the tinternet and downloading tunes and games but if it's for the sort of application such as writing emails it's next best to useless.

I have an older Blackberry but for me anyway, the qwerty keys are too small compaired to the Nokia which for mail and txt is much easier to use all beit a bit of a lump size wise.

B.


----------



## Guest (Feb 17, 2009)

I have Nokia E71 for that task and it does the work quit well. I was thinking E50 first but the store I always buy my phones from (heavy discounts) didn't have any at the store and I wanted it right away.


----------



## MarkF (Jul 5, 2003)

An iPhone?  Not me I am afraid and a touch screen is the last thing I want. Shame they don't do phones with brass toggle switches and bakelite keys. 

Thanks Mantisgb, I'll drop you a line once I have looked at the Nokia's.


----------



## break-3 (Oct 2, 2008)

discordianist said:


> I have Nokia E71 for that task and it does the work quit well. I was thinking E50 first but the store I always buy my phones from (heavy discounts) didn't have any at the store and I wanted it right away.


I second the E71 - better than any of the current BlackBerries, and much easier for emailing than the iPhone. :thumbsup:


----------



## MarkF (Jul 5, 2003)

break-3 said:


> discordianist said:
> 
> 
> > I have Nokia E71 for that task and it does the work quit well. I was thinking E50 first but the store I always buy my phones from (heavy discounts) didn't have any at the store and I wanted it right away.
> ...


Why do you think it is better for emailing?


----------



## BondandBigM (Apr 4, 2007)

I would go with the Nokia all day long and thought about upgrading to an E71 but at Â£200+ against maybe Â£60-Â£70 for a good used E61 ??? I guess it depends what you want to spend. The only noticable difference is that the newer E71 is a bit more compact and has a camera.


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

I got a Nokia an binned it because I thought it was user unfreindly .... well it was to me. Got a Blackberry Curve, great piece of kit and very simple if you use gmail/hotmail/yahoo/aol for you e-mail. Not 3G so slow for browsing but will work where there is no 3G signal unlike some phones.


----------



## break-3 (Oct 2, 2008)

MarkF said:


> break-3 said:
> 
> 
> > discordianist said:
> ...


The keyboard on the E71 is narrower than other qwerty 'boards, which makes it faster to run your thumb from key to key. That doesn't mean the keys are too small, though - I've got bigger-than-average fingers and hands, and it's perfect for me. The iPhone's virtual keyboard is the best anyone's made so far, but the E71 won it on a typing speed test for me.


----------



## Filterlab (Nov 13, 2008)

BondandBigM said:


> The minor problem with the iPhone is entering text, your all over the place to get all the letters, numbers and symbols, my sister has one , fine for surfing the tinternet and downloading tunes and games but if it's for the sort of application such as writing emails it's next best to useless..


I disagree. I find my iPhone to be exceptionally fast for entering text and the mis-type corrector is very fast. In fact one only has to press one button to shift between letters and numbers/symbols as the numbers and symbols are on the same page. Compared to previous mobiles the iPhone leaves the others trailing in its wake in my opinion.

Obviously one size doesn't fit all, but the iPhone undoubtedly has a superb interface in a typically Apple fashion.


----------



## easyride (Feb 10, 2009)

MarkF said:


> Recommendation from RLT's plethora of IT/Tech guys please.
> 
> Here's what is important to me:-
> 
> ...


I'd go for an iMate SP5/ qtek 8310/ XDA Orion/ vodafone 1240 (all the same) smartphone, quite old now but not only can it do all that you require you can download all sorts of handy software (newsreaders, weather, secure wallets) on top. I bought an HTC Kaiser but still keep going back to my trusty vodafone.

Easy to unlock to other networks too unlike nokia.


----------



## PhilM (Nov 5, 2004)

Not to sure if you've bought anything yet Mark, but I'd look at HTC as they offer a good range of phones that run on Windows


----------



## BondandBigM (Apr 4, 2007)

easyride said:


> Easy to unlock to other networks too unlike nokia.


I'm surprised you say that, unlocked or SIM free Nokia's are ten a penny. You can buy the E71 SIM free in a few shops and plenty of unlocked E61's in the local second hand shops.


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

:huh: totally bewildering to me, I'm still getting used to sending texts by phone. Now emails? wtf can't you just ring them up? h34r:

The wife needed to talk to one of her friends today about plans they have for the weekend. About 20 minutes of SOS beeps ensued as they kept texting each other. She lives less than a mile away and we're both on NTL landlines so a phone call would have been peanuts 

Mark you know you'll never find a gadget that does exactly what you want, when you want and how you want.


----------



## MarkF (Jul 5, 2003)

Thanks for all the replies, I did go to a T-Mobile store for advice but rapidly lost my temper, how many times can you say to somebody you don't care what features it has and that they are of no interest/use to you? :blink: Maybe I'll probably go contract as I spend Â£50/60 a month on less calls than are included in some Â£30 contracts, shame, I don't like putting my name to anything.

I've had Nokia's for a decade with only one failure (my fault) so I'll take Bonds advice and go for a E61 second hand or contract E71.


----------



## Mantisgb (Oct 28, 2007)

E71 is a very good phone although feels strange due to its width and thinness although it won business phone of 2008

only real big benefit of blackberry over it is more reliable / faster email delivery due to network


----------



## MarkF (Jul 5, 2003)

Bought an E71 a week a go (from Timefactors of all places), an E61 was way cheaper but I decided to splash out for the much thinner 71 even though the screen size is reduced. It's taken me a week to learn what I need to know so 95% of the phones features will now remain unused. It's amazing, I got sick of carrying a 17" laptop around, went down to a 12" laptop, then down to an Asus EEE and now down to this, how small can communication devices get? :huh: It is lightening fast on Wi-Fi and pretty good via the phone networks too.

Now, can I have 2 sim cards with the same number?


----------



## mjolnir (Jan 3, 2006)

MarkF said:


> Now, can I have 2 sim cards with the same number?


Afraid not AFAIK. Shame really.


----------



## BondandBigM (Apr 4, 2007)

MarkF said:


> Bought an E71 a week a go (from Timefactors of all places), an E61 was way cheaper but I decided to splash out for the much thinner 71 even though the screen size is reduced. It's taken me a week to learn what I need to know so 95% of the phones features will now remain unused. It's amazing, I got sick of carrying a 17" laptop around, went down to a 12" laptop, then down to an Asus EEE and now down to this, how small can communication devices get? :huh: It is lightening fast on Wi-Fi and pretty good via the phone networks too.
> 
> Now, can I have 2 sim cards with the same number?


Good choice, I have been looking at one of those as I'm due an upgrade on my E61, had a demo and it is amazing what it can do.

B.


----------

